# Virtualbox on new kernel 5.18



## johnspack (May 25, 2022)

If you like to run bleeding edge kernels on linux,  you may have noticed we've been updated to 5.18 now.  Current Virtualbox 6.1.34 stable does not work with kernel 5.18.
Answer is to go to virtualbox test builds page: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Testbuilds   And grab the newest 6.1.35 Test build,  and Extension Pack...  you will need both.
Uninstall the old virtualbox,  and do a sudo sh ./Virt*.  Install the extension pack using dolphin or whatever,  and use virtualbox to open it.  It won't automatically open it,  so
you have to tell it to use virtualbox.  All should work now.
And for a nicer menu,  I'd suggest first installing python2.  Under Ubuntu it's:  sudo apt install python2


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 12, 2022)

QEMU / KVM just works better imho


----------

